# Dressing for church advice.



## Rufus (Dec 23, 2011)

When I go to church (I've just started attending a PCA church) I wear what could be considerably called my best clothing, jeans and a monochrome shirt (w/ or w/o a fancy looking flannel). I got 200$ from family for Christmas and other than using some of it to start a banking account I was thinking of improving my wardrobe (cheaply-moderately) for church. I'll be with my grandmother sometime next week and we're going into Boston so I might look there. I've been looking on Art of Manliness but haven't found a good article yet. 

Advice ladies and gentlemen? 


Side note: I'm looking to eventually improve everything I wear, 3 or so of my shirts are cotton monochrome and a few others are nice. But most likely I won't be buying new clothing until August.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Dec 23, 2011)

A good pair of Khakis can go a long way.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 23, 2011)

I try to wear something with a collar and jeans that are not bluejeans (slacks). Last furlough (2 years ago) I was able to find many cheap slacks at Goodwill.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 23, 2011)

They are correct. You can probably get a very nice pair of khaki slacks or dress slacks at a thrift store for a very good price. I have also found good sales at JC Penney.


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 23, 2011)

Khaki pants and single-color oxford button-down shirt. Maybe a modest tie. It works almost anywhere. Jacket can come later, and often nice ones show up at thrift shops.

As Josh said, Ross would work too if one is in your area. You can probably find decent slacks, a shirt, and a tie for around $30-$40.

I used to order all my shirts from LL Bean and Land's End, but in past years they just don't hold up as well. I've found reasonable Oxford shirts at Penny's as well--but keep an eye out for sales. They gouge, and then (like probably after Christmas) they mark down 40-50%.

BTW, you don't *have* to have Oxford shirts, but I think they go well with my cowboy boots and Acubra hat. . . .


----------



## J. Dean (Dec 23, 2011)

Agreed with the thumbs up for khakis. Shirts with collars, of course as well. Kohls or Dillards-ask my wife. You'll get it there and get it at a good price.

It's really good to hear you concerned about your dress for church. While I don't think one needs to wear a three piece suit every time he darkens the door of a church, I do get upset with some of the choices of clothing used by people in the churches I've been to lately. I see guys wearing t-shirts, jeans, and sandals, and I've seen ladies that frankly have the modesty of streetwalkers in their attire. It's something that shouldn't go without comment by pastors and elders, and again, I'm glad to see that you have the forethought to consider your dress.


----------



## FedByRavens (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm always the poorest dressed church member! Lol! I feel so uncomfortable in nice clothing that I usually just wear tshirt, jeans, nikes Etc.


----------



## JM (Dec 23, 2011)

I wear jeans.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 23, 2011)

FedByRavens said:


> I'm always the poorest dressed church member! Lol! I feel so uncomfortable in nice clothing that I usually just wear tshirt, jeans, nikes Etc.



I heard that in Clayton dressing up means wearing your good overalls.


----------



## JM (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm curious...did Calvin give advice on how to dress or what to wear to church?


----------



## Dearly Bought (Dec 23, 2011)

fredtgreco said:


> They are correct. You can probably get a very nice pair of khaki slacks or dress slacks at a thrift store for a very good price. I have also found good sales at JC Penney.



Ditto this. Browse the post-holiday sales at JC Penney. I love the Stafford shirts and ties, especially when you can find get them for pennies on the dollar...

My best purchase of all time: three $7 black suit jackets (after coupon). They were on a clearance rack in a section completely separate from the formal wear. They still had the tack stitching on the edges of the lapel, which must have been why they were marked down so low. My wife quickly removed the stitching when we got home and they look great! I've also picked up more than a few nice silk ties at thrift stores. It pays to browse clearance, Goodwill, etc.


----------



## FedByRavens (Dec 23, 2011)

Pilgrim said:


> I heard that in Clayton dressing up means wearing your good overalls.


 Lol! Pilgrim, I'm blushing! If i told you that I didn't wear overalls to church, I would be lying! But hey, they were Dickies, soooo, it's ok!


----------



## Edward (Dec 23, 2011)

VictorBravo said:


> Khaki pants



I recommend dark blue instead of khaki. They can go longer between washings. And for brands, remember to go with something other than Dockers. 

And shop the sales if you go to a department store. Penney's (to again promote the local company) has some really good sales, but the regular prices are too high.


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 23, 2011)

Dress like it is the most important meeting of your life. It is!

In addition to Ross, you might want to check out the clearance prices at Land's End and Sierra Trading Post. The latter claims Christianity and both can offer great deals on good quality clothes (although I agree, Land's has slipped). 

At a store, take a good look at how something is stitched and fastened (buttons, snaps etc.). Natural fibers generally indicate better quality and long-term wear, although the addition of _some_ polyester will help clothes wear well right out of the dryer. (A scrunch test can help too -- grab some of the fabric and scrunch it up in your hand; you want something that comes out fairly smooth afterward.) A poor fit can make the best of clothes look tacky.


----------



## JM (Dec 23, 2011)

Didn't the whole sunday dress up tradition start during the industrial revolution? With some churches banning the practice?


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 24, 2011)

Edward said:


> And for brands, remember to go with something other than Dockers.



But the thing I like about Dockers is the big pockets. I can carry all sorts of stuff: firearms, Swiss Army knives, keys, money, flash drives, portable soldering irons, etc. (Or, even a small bible).

Some slacks' pockets these days are hardly big enough for my hand to get in.

I like navy, but for some reason I get them dirtier than khaki. Around here the dust is a perfect match for my khaki Dockers (or my dress Carhartts).


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks to Josh for the recommendation of Ross. How does it compare to Stein Mart? 

I second the recommendations for J.C. Penney's for those shopping on a budget. With the rarest of exceptions I've always found them to have better sales than Dillard's. A few times a year they will have big sales on sportcoats and other items. It's been a few years since I've had to shop for dress shoes but in my experience that's one area in which Penney's generally falls short.

---------- Post added 12-24-2011 at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was 12-23-2011 at 11:59 PM ----------

Didn't Sears buy Land's End? I wonder if that is the reason for the slippage. 

My best all time purchase was probably a brand new $495 Mani blazer for $75. It fit perfectly right off the rack.


----------



## Edward (Dec 24, 2011)

Pilgrim said:


> It's been a few years since I've had to shop for dress shoes but in my experience that's one area in which Penney's generally falls short.



Last few pair of shoes have come from DSW. It's hit or miss, but when you find something that works on the sales racks in the back, it makes it worth the effort.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Dec 24, 2011)

I personally wear khakis, a nice collared shirt (sometimes go with a buttoned up shirt), belt, and dress shoes. 

I could go all-out with a suit, but since it's a general, unspoken fact at my church that "he who wears the tie wields the authority" (which are the two elders and our deacon), I refrain from doing so.

If you shop around, you can find some decent stuff. If you got a Goodwill or a Salvation Army in your area, I'd check them out for some. If you find something there, it is where you'll find the best price.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 24, 2011)

I am really enjoying this thread... No pun intended.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 24, 2011)

jwithnell said:


> Dress like it is the most important meeting of your life. It is!
> 
> In addition to Ross, you might want to check out the clearance prices at Land's End and Sierra Trading Post. The latter claims Christianity and both can offer great deals on good quality clothes (although I agree, Land's has slipped).
> 
> At a store, take a good look at how something is stitched and fastened (buttons, snaps etc.). Natural fibers generally indicate better quality and long-term wear, although the addition of _some_ polyester will help clothes wear well right out of the dryer. (A scrunch test can help too -- grab some of the fabric and scrunch it up in your hand; you want something that comes out fairly smooth afterward.) A poor fit can make the best of clothes look tacky.



A tuxedu is a little much, don't you think?

---------- Post added at 07:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 AM ----------




JM said:


> Didn't the whole sunday dress up tradition start during the industrial revolution? With some churches banning the practice?



Interesting, where did you hear that?

---------- Post added at 07:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 AM ----------




JM said:


> I'm curious...did Calvin give advice on how to dress or what to wear to church?



I am sure some general principles can be found in the writings of the Reformers.

---------- Post added at 07:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 AM ----------




FedByRavens said:


> I'm always the poorest dressed church member! Lol! I feel so uncomfortable in nice clothing that I usually just wear tshirt, jeans, nikes Etc.



I try to dress nice, but church shoes hurt my feet (too much time barefoot perhaps?). So I usually wear nice black slacks and a buttoned shirt with collar...and tennis shoes (especially in winter when my toes get cold).

---------- Post added at 07:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 AM ----------




JM said:


> I'm curious...did Calvin give advice on how to dress or what to wear to church?



Your profile pic is dressed pretty nice.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Dec 24, 2011)

I never understood the aversion to jeans that the generations before me have especially if they are nice properly fitting jeans. I tend to do jeans and a fitted button down because I am skinny and if I were dress pants I will break out one of my bowties


----------



## Zach (Dec 24, 2011)

I almost always wear the same pair of khaki dress pants with a collared shirt. In the winter time I like to put a nice sweater on too. I also agree with Vic, I love my Dockers!


----------



## nicnap (Dec 24, 2011)

Sean, 

Keep an eye out for sales. Don't rush into buying your clothes now, because you will find better sales near Spring. (For instance, I got $2,500 worth of very nice clothes for $300 [granted I needed a wardrobe update, since all my other clothes were too baggy from losing weight] at Belk -- a high end southern department store.) This included 2 suits, 3 sport coats, lots of pants, and a couple shirts. 

If you are patient, and keep an eye out, you can get really good deals. Don't rush to spend the $100 or so bucks now, wait for a GOOD after Christmas or Spring sale. Also, don't be too proud to check out Goodwill -- especially look for a Goodwill in a nice area of town (if there is a lot of golf in the area, go to that one). I have seen some really nice tweed coats and dress clothes there. Worth checking out. I have gotten a number of button down shirts from there.


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 24, 2011)

> A tuxedu is a little much, don't you think?


That's why I said meeting rather than party. I am thinking about when you have an important topic to work out with someone in great authority and you dress very well, and generally very conservatively, to set the tone for the transaction (not the best word but I can't come any closer).



> I never understood the aversion to jeans that the generations before me have


 They have the connotation of being casual, something you'd slop around in on Saturday. If we had a president you'd actually want to meet, and you have an issue of great importance you want to communicate, would you show up in jeans?



> But the thing I like about Dockers is the big pockets. I can carry all sorts of stuff: firearms, Swiss Army knives, keys, money, flash drives, portable soldering irons, etc. (Or, even a small bible).


 Oh my word, you sound like my husband! He _lives_ for the moment when someone asks, "would you happen to have...?"


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 24, 2011)

I believe in wearing clean and modest clothing. If you wear the same thing daily, use the newest/best of the rotation. Don't let manlaw or snobbery bind your conscience.


----------



## Philip (Dec 24, 2011)

My advice, Sean:

On that kind of budget, scour the local thrift stores for a couple weeks looking for Khakis, basic neckties, plain collared shirts, and a blazer or two. If you can find a good suit, get it, but it sounds like you don't have much call for that at this point (technically, I don't either, but then again, my daily wear is slightly more formal than most, just by choice). You would be amazed at what you can find.

Lands End is also a good choice---their quality is good for the price, particularly at their frequent sales.


----------



## Edward (Dec 24, 2011)

jwithnell said:


> although the addition of some polyester will help clothes wear well right out of the dryer.



Which raises the question as to whether Lev. 19:19 and Deut. 22:11 are part of the ceremonial, judicial, or moral law. I've never heard a good sermon on that.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 24, 2011)

jwithnell said:


> > A tuxedu is a little much, don't you think?
> 
> 
> That's why I said meeting rather than party. I am thinking about when you have an important topic to work out with someone in great authority and you dress very well, and generally
> ...


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 24, 2011)

Invest in a high quality suit (jacket and pants). Get it tailored to fit you. Shop for that on sale, but the price is worth it.
Wear it mostly to church. Get it dry cleaned once a year.

If you "dress up" it will positively effect you and others. 
A good suit will last 10 years+ so it is something that produces value so it's not so important what you pay for it (within reason).

If you can get it totally tailored, save up and do that.


----------



## Philip (Dec 24, 2011)

Scott1 said:


> Invest in a high quality suit (jacket and pants). Get it tailored to fit you. Shop for that on sale



Even on sale that's going to run you over a $200 budget, easily. My advice is to figure out (roughly) your size, and shop for it by brand on ebay or at the local thrifts. You'll be amazed at what's out there if you're persistent. Once you have it, get it tailored.


----------



## Somerset (Dec 24, 2011)

VictorBravo said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > And for brands, remember to go with something other than Dockers.
> ...



I don't want to sound too English - but do you need to take a gun to Church?

I would recommend charity shops (probably the same as thrift shops) for ties. You might be able to pick up a nice jacket. If you joined the armed forces you could wear your uniform anywhere, with pride.

I think that a highly polished pair of shoes lets you get away with a lot.


----------



## Tim (Dec 24, 2011)

Unoriginalname said:


> I never understood the aversion to jeans that the generations before me have especially if they are nice properly fitting jeans.



The reason is that jeans were invented as durable work pants, useful for people such as cowboys and factory workers. If one keeps this in mind when considering appropriate church attire, it would seem most strange for someone to wear jeans to church.


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 24, 2011)

Tim said:


> Unoriginalname said:
> 
> 
> > I never understood the aversion to jeans that the generations before me have especially if they are nice properly fitting jeans.
> ...



Why?


----------



## JS116 (Dec 24, 2011)

Tim said:


> Unoriginalname said:
> 
> 
> > I never understood the aversion to jeans that the generations before me have especially if they are nice properly fitting jeans.
> ...



I wear jeans to church all the time,Jeans and a polo shirt are my regular attire.I used to dress up for church but I see no biblical evidence telling me to dress up and my church doesn't stress it either.Am I wrong?

As for the OP jcpenny seems reasonable for the prices and qaulity,always remember when shopping for clothes just because the prices high are doesn't mean the quality is too.


----------



## Skyler (Dec 24, 2011)

I hit up G & W Fashions with regularity.

I actually picked up a nice suitcoat and a good Clipper Mist trench coat there just the other day. You never know what you'll find, and usually I don't find anything I want, but then sometimes I do. =)

---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------

And, personally, I think of it as dressing up to come before royalty. Not a very American sentiment, perhaps, but my English blood runs strong in my veins.


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 24, 2011)

P. F. Pugh said:


> Scott1 said:
> 
> 
> > Invest in a high quality suit (jacket and pants). Get it tailored to fit you. Shop for that on sale
> ...



Our illustrations here are anecdotal, but I have seen good quality suits (coat and pants) retail at $400 on sale for $200.

Buy a good suit, that's more important even than getting it on sale.

Some clothiers will hem the pants waste, cuff, etc. included in the price. There have been offers of free lifetime alterations.

The point being stewardship, which is in line with this topic.
Like any major investment, this one is worth saving, planning and preparing for- getting good value for money, not necessarily the exigencies of circumstances dictating only the cheapest price.

---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 PM ----------




JS116 said:


> I wear jeans to church all the time,Jeans and a polo shirt are my regular attire.I used to dress up for church but I see no biblical evidence telling me to dress up and my church doesn't stress it either.Am I wrong?



Shawn,
We get into the realm of taste and preferences here, admittedly. Strictly speaking, one can worship God in casual clothing.

But like most things, we need to think more deeply and carefully.

One of the things people won't tell you directly often is that their impression of you is influenced by how you dress. Some will judge your seriousness, respect by how you dress.

Books like "Dress for Success," and classes about that are there for a reason.

One biblical principle is that corporate worship is not focused on us. By derivation, we might ask- does the way I dress foster an atmosphere of holiness, or does it distract. Does it call undue attention to self?

This touches on biblical concepts like modesty, not causing a brother to stumble, even things like good hygiene that affect personal health, attitude and that of others.


----------



## FedByRavens (Dec 24, 2011)

JS116 said:


> wear jeans to church all the time,Jeans and a polo shirt are my regular attire.I used to dress up for church but I see no biblical evidence telling me to dress up and my church doesn't stress it either.Am I wrong?


 I acctually feel convicted when i try to dress formally for church. I've seen so many people get legalistic, and even prideful with it. I try to picture how Jesus and the apostles dressed when they congregated, and though there isn't much scriptural evidence either way, I believe it's safe to say that they dressed as the common folk. Dressing casual is not only comfortable, but it takes all of the focus off of us, and keeps us humble.
I see Jesus rebuking the Pharrisees for dressing too formal(in what their society considered formal), but I never see a rebuke to anyone for dressing too casual. Matthew 23:5"_ But they do all their deeds to be noticed by men; for they broaden their phylacteries and lengthen the tassels of their garments."_ Matthew 12: 38	_In His teaching He was saying: "Beware of the scribes who like to walk around in long robes, and like respectful greetings in the market places,_
However, there definitely are clothes that would be innapropriate, such as tank tops, flip flops etc.


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 24, 2011)

FedByRavens said:


> JS116 said:
> 
> 
> > wear jeans to church all the time,Jeans and a polo shirt are my regular attire.I used to dress up for church but I see no biblical evidence telling me to dress up and my church doesn't stress it either.Am I wrong?
> ...



Good points, and acknowledgment of what we don't know.

We might also consider that modesty is a topic taught, a principle taught that obviously had implications for the way one dressed when the church came together.

And one other point, which is line with what you say, but from a different angle-
the common way of dressing will vary.

If we dress outside of that way, we do call attention to self.

So, in Hawaii, they might dress one way.

But it's also possible that if the convention is "Sunday best," suit coats for men and one does not dress that way, they are also calling attention to themselves. The common folk may dress up on Sunday. (Anecdotal only, it is remarkable how often I have seen this phenomenon in rural country churches, where the people have modest means- and also in inner city churches.) The common folk are dressing up on Sunday, prepare for it, and treasure the specialness of it.

And people who are genuinely seeking to live holy, submitted lives, reflecting on scriptural principles might come to the conclusion you mention, dressing casual keeps us most humble.

It would be a blessing to have that attitude manifest broadly in the Body of Christ in this generation.

---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------

We would not want a casualness toward dress to lead to an atmosphere of casualness toward the Word of God, the holiness of God, the authority of His church, respect of His Body, etc.


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 24, 2011)

Let's remember what James 2 says. If we discriminate because of attire, it is referred to as becoming "judges of evil thoughts" (KJV) or "judges with evil motives" (NAS). I'm hearing a lot of opinions in this thread, but not much chapter and verse.


----------



## Skyler (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't hold anyone to my opinion, so it doesn't really make a difference to me. I just offer it for consideration.

For what it's worth, I think I waited three weeks after buying it to wear my first suit coat to church. I wanted to make sure my motives were pure - that I was dressing up for God, not for everyone else at church.


----------



## jrdnoland (Dec 24, 2011)

Personally, I always dress my best when in the Sunday service and a little less formally at a bible study. If in our hearts we are worshipping in spirit and truth and loving God with all He has given us; then what we wear is secondary.

I found this article that is interesting on this topic:

It is good for us to ponder why we wear what we do. Genesis 35:1-3 may shed some light on the subject. "Then God said to Jacob, 'Go up to Bethel and settle there. Build an altar there to honor Me. That's where I appeared to you when you were running away from your brother Esau.' So Jacob spoke to his family and to everyone who was with him. He said, 'Get rid of the strange gods you have with you. Make yourselves pure, and change your clothes. Come, let's go up to Bethel. There I'll build an altar to honor God. He answered me when I was in trouble. He's been with me everywhere I've gone.'"

It is possible that as Jacob began this faith-journey to Bethel with God, he recognized how much God had done for him, and how much he needed God! His response was to take everyone with him on this faith-journey, so they could experience God for themselves. "Get rid of the strange gods you have with you. Make yourselves pure" implies the need to be united in "coming clean" before God. "For all have sinned..." (Romans 3:23). Many then had "household idols" with them that they depended on, as well as God. They did not trust God alone. "Change your clothes" implies a change of heart toward sin. It was to be a reflection of what had taken place on the "inside."

We would all benefit from a "spiritual bath" to confess and get rid of sin before we go to church. This is making ourselves pure. For some people, clean is their "best." For others, their heart tells them that wearing their best is showing God His value to them. For still others, there needs to be a caution that their best isn't merely showing off.

It is always the heart God is looking at, rather than the exterior. However, what we wear to worship our holy, pure God may be an indication of where our hearts are. If you have never considered it before, ask yourself, "Does it matter to me how I look when I am going to worship the King of Kings and Lord of Lords? More importantly, does it matter to Him?" We must all be the judge of that for ourselves. It's a personal choice, keeping in mind that having a proper attitude toward God Himself is important preparation for worship at church.


----------



## Tim (Dec 24, 2011)

Rich Koster said:


> Tim said:
> 
> 
> > Unoriginalname said:
> ...



Because jeans used to be considered as part of the work clothing category, like coveralls.



JS116 said:


> Tim said:
> 
> 
> > Unoriginalname said:
> ...



I never said it was right or wrong, only why some might think it odd or improper.


----------



## Rook (Dec 24, 2011)

I generally wear jeans and a casual, collard shirt.

It is my preference to dress a little nicer, but it really isn't that big of a concern. I don't think Jesus is worried about the dress of the worshiper, except that it be modest. 

Culturally, it is another story. When you are part of a congregation in LA, realizing suburban church-goer clothing standards are not in Scripture is pretty important (not that anyone dresses oddly or inappropriately). I think telling someone they need to go to the store to buy suburban church-goer clothing for worship is a bit interesting to say the least. There is obviously not one cultural standard in LA like there would be in Canfield, Ohio.

The last thing Reformed people need to worry about is what the unchurched dress like with exceptions of immodesty. 

Concerning those who are called to preach is a different story in my opinion. 

Back to the OP...

It's up to you.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Dec 24, 2011)

See here. http://www.puritanboard.com/f103/where-purchase-good-quality-mens-clothes-71797/


----------



## TexanRose (Dec 24, 2011)

Someone up thread recommended navy blue slacks instead of khakis. However, I will point out that sometimes the navy blue slacks will look worn more quickly, because they fade in the wash.

I would definitely recommend checking out your local Goodwill or other thrift stores. Here in the Houston area, the thrift stores are full of hardly-worn and even brand-new men's dress shirts. Be sure you know your collar size and sleeve length, though: a bad fit will spoil the effect of a brand new dress shirt.


----------



## gordo (Dec 24, 2011)

Rook said:


> I generally wear jeans and a casual, collard shirt.
> 
> It is my preference to dress a little nicer, but it really isn't that big of a concern. I don't think Jesus is worried about the dress of the worshiper, except that it be modest.
> 
> ...



Agreed. I wear the same. Jeans and a collared shirt.


----------



## Rufus (Dec 24, 2011)

Okay so considering all opinions given in this thread in order to avoid legalism AND being under dressed in the church, I will wear an oxford shirt or something similar with a white t-shirt underneath and perhaps khakis.


----------



## Edward (Dec 24, 2011)

TexanRose said:


> will look worn more quickly, because they fade in the wash.



But the theory is that you won't have to wash them as often.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2011)

I love to dress up. When I was in university I was the guy that wore a tie to class. I owned a dinner jacket (tuxedo) before I turned 20. I wore a suit to church every Sunday, my wife wore a dress, and the kids wore the mini versions of our attire.

7 years ago my wife was asked, "why does you family dress like it is 'picture day' every Sunday?" By a church member.

I learned from that that I should not dress according to my preference, but according to what is currently, socially acceptable.

Now, I wear jeans with a sport coat, collared shirt, no tie.

This was my choice after watching what people wore to work and observing the local culture. To try to reply to the OP with-out doing either is silly. In my humble opinion


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Dec 24, 2011)

I saw a godly woman here at PB a few years ago say when her husband wanted to dress up for church he would wear black denim trousers and a sports shirt -- these folks lived in the country. I took this to heart. I recently bought myself a pair of black Levis and a pair of brown denim Lees. In my book these are dressy!

Growing up as a child on Park Ave in NYC I had to wear a sports jacket to dinner. Many years later my wife bought me some khakis and sports jackets (and a suit and tie when we got married), to upgrade my style. But kicking around on the road in the sixties (as a hitchhiking poet), and then living in Woodstock for almost 20 years, I sort of got set into country fashion. I was one of the best dressed of the Woodstock street people -- my clothes were clean, and on Sundays going to church my Fabiano hiking boots were polished.

When my wife & I were attending Redeemer PCA in NYC back in the late 1990s, one Sunday morning I asked her (she being my fashion consultant) if my clean ironed blue denim jeans and shirt with a brown corduroy sports jacket were acceptable, and she answered "Yes." And as I turned around to go about my business, pleased I had passed inspection, I heard her mutter, "for a hayride."

When I pastored the church in Limassol, Cyprus, I generally wore slacks or khakis and a sports shirt -- upon rare occasion, a tie.

I would be very careful about thrift stores these days, as that's where bedbugs congregate. If one must buy from there at least put it _right away_ into a clothes drier on high heat for at least 30 minutes to kill them.


----------



## Philip (Dec 24, 2011)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> I would be very careful about thrift stores these days, as that's where bedbugs congregate. If one must buy from there at least put it right away into a clothes drier on high heat for at least 30 minutes to kill them.



Really depends on the place. The places where I go (mostly for independent local charities, like the Hospital or the Junior League) tend to be clean and the merchandise well-cared-for. Then again, I'm doing my shopping mostly in small towns and small southern cities.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 24, 2011)

Since having kids, I wear white shirts less and less (darker shirts hide the baby spit-up better)....


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 24, 2011)

Thrift/charity shops and the overstock/clearance sections of places like Lands' End (the grammar teacher in me is irked by the punctuation, but I digress) are the best ways to stretch your budget. LE hems for free, even with clearance items. You can get free shipping, too--both they and L.L. Bean have started that recently.


----------



## JS116 (Dec 24, 2011)

Scott1 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> 
> Scott1 said:
> ...


----------



## Skyler (Dec 25, 2011)

Scottish Lass said:


> Lands' End (the grammar teacher in me is irked by the punctuation, but I digress)



The store was started by someone named Lands. It was his End.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 25, 2011)

Skyler said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > Lands' End (the grammar teacher in me is irked by the punctuation, but I digress)
> ...


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Dec 25, 2011)

Seirra Trading Post is a Christian owned company, and very up front about it. I find that quite refresing. They have great deals on close-out, overstocked items, and excellent customer service. I use them frequently. The mix of stuff they offer is wildly diverse. Cashmere scarves to ice climbing crampons on the same page.


----------



## sdesocio (Dec 25, 2011)

No!!!! Dont buy Khakis. There is nothing wrong with dressing more or less formally at church. But dont put on the Reformed uniform of Khakis and a button up shirt! If you are going to dress formally do it formally. Get a good all around sports coat, and a few nice slacks (not khakis)
While I disagree with much of the sentiment check out Putthison.com They have some helpful videos about dressing nice (though they are too focused on designer stuff)


----------



## FedByRavens (Dec 26, 2011)

Another thing that i feel we have to watch is, our convictions matching our preferences. For instance, guys who love to dress formally believe God wants them to be formal, and guys who want to dress casual believe God wants them to dress casual. Brother Sean Porterfield said his pastor preached on Matthew 2 this morning on the verses where Joseph was gonna cut his betrothal to Mary, and the angel of the Lord stopped him. Sean said the theme of the sermon was God's plans differ from ours a lot of the time. May everyone on this thread search their heart concerning this


----------



## Andres (Dec 26, 2011)

Rufus said:


> Okay so considering all opinions given in this thread in order to avoid legalism AND being under dressed in the church, I will wear an oxford shirt or something similar with a white t-shirt underneath and perhaps khakis.



Sounds like you'll look great. I think people put too much thought into what they are wearing when it'd probably be better to focus our heart and mind on receiving the word and sacraments. If no one else, that certainly applies to me. Here is what we have on our website. 



> Our dress code runs the range from coat and slacks to blue jeans. Other than encouraging modesty in dress, we hope you wear whatever makes you feel most comfortable.


----------



## ryanhamre (Dec 26, 2011)

Somerset said:


> I don't want to sound too English - but do you need to take a gun to Church?


Because just like outside of the church, people can do bad things inside the church.

For this reason, I carry a gun as well, both inside and outside of church.


----------



## FedByRavens (Dec 26, 2011)

ryanhamre said:


> I carry a gun as well, both inside and outside of church.


 Wow.


----------



## Edward (Dec 26, 2011)

FedByRavens said:


> Wow.



I don't understand your surprise - I understand the poster from England, but not your comment from Louisiana.


----------



## Rufus (Dec 26, 2011)

FedByRavens said:


> ryanhamre said:
> 
> 
> > I carry a gun as well, both inside and outside of church.
> ...



In New Hampshire its legal to open carry without a license (nor do you need a license to purchase a gun, just a call to the FBI), also I know a couple people (so there is probably many more) who conceal carry when they go into public. 

Prior to Pearl Harbor Admiral Isoroku Yamamoto said "You cannot invade the mainland United States.There would be a rifle behind every blade of grass." It's most likely less true now but for many Americans (including myself) there is much truth in the statement.


----------



## FedByRavens (Dec 26, 2011)

Actually, I've never met a person who carries a concealed weapon(even when I was a heathen), especially in church. It's probably a cultural thing What would the christian thing to do concerning that?

---------- Post added at 09:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 PM ----------

Luke 22:36	And He said to them, "But now, whoever has a money belt is to take it along, likewise also a bag, and whoever has no sword is to sell his coat and buy one.
NASB
I guess this answers my question.


----------



## Rufus (Dec 26, 2011)

FedByRavens said:


> Actually, I've never met a person who carries a concealed weapon(even when I was a heathen), especially in church. It's probably a cultural thing What would the christian thing to do concerning that?



There was a thread on this in the past in the firearms section.


----------



## FedByRavens (Dec 26, 2011)

Rufus said:


> There was a thread on this in the past in the firearms section.


 Ok Sean, I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## SueS (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm suprised that nobody has mentioned sweaters. A nice v-neck sweater really dresses up a shirt and tie, and, this is the perfect time of year to get them on sale. Penneys is a good source, but I love Maceys - we've bought cashmere sweaters there for my husband for $20 - 100% wool ones for less than that.


----------



## Somerset (Dec 28, 2011)

SueS said:


> I'm suprised that nobody has mentioned sweaters. A nice v-neck sweater really dresses up a shirt and tie, and, this is the perfect time of year to get them on sale. Penneys is a good source, but I love Maceys - we've bought cashmere sweaters there for my husband for $20 - 100% wool ones for less than that.



Or, to be even less formal, a round neck without a tie.


----------



## waynedawg (Dec 28, 2011)

ryanhamre said:


> Somerset said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to sound too English - but do you need to take a gun to Church?
> ...



Pardon the interuption on the clothing posts - Are you legally allowed to do this in Arizona without a permit? I know here in Georgia church carry is illegal (concealed or otherwise).


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 28, 2011)

Tim said:


> Unoriginalname said:
> 
> 
> > I never understood the aversion to jeans that the generations before me have especially if they are nice properly fitting jeans.
> ...



You mean denim jeans as opposed to other jeans?




> Jean: "twilled cotton cloth," mid-15c., from M.Fr. jean fustian "fustian (a type of twilled cotton cloth) of Genoa," the city in Italy, from O.Fr. Jannes "Genoa," from L. Genua (see Genoa). The plural form jeans became standard 19c. First used 1843 in sense of "pants made from jean."



Jeans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Jeans are trousers made from denim or other materials such as corduroy.


----------



## Edward (Dec 28, 2011)

waynedawg said:


> Pardon the interuption on the clothing posts - Are you legally allowed to do this in Arizona without a permit? I know here in Georgia church carry is illegal (concealed or otherwise).



Church carry (concealed) is legal in Texas unless otherwise posted. Texas started out prohibiting CC in places of worship, but after threats of lawsuits on freedom of religion grounds, the legislature backed down, and put churches under the same rules as other private property. Open carry of handguns is illegal in this state.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Dec 29, 2011)

FedByRavens said:


> Actually, I've never met a person who carries a concealed weapon(even when I was a heathen), especially in church.
> 
> .




I suspect you have met many folks who carry concealed in Church. They just (wisely) do not call attention to the fact that they are carrying. It is very common in the South.


----------



## Andres (Dec 29, 2011)

Edward said:


> waynedawg said:
> 
> 
> > Pardon the interuption on the clothing posts - Are you legally allowed to do this in Arizona without a permit? I know here in Georgia church carry is illegal (concealed or otherwise).
> ...



Do you know when the law regarding carry in churches changed? I looked at the Texas Department of Public Safety's website and they have posted the Concealed Handgun Statutes & Related Weapons Laws. According to the TXDPS website:



> PC §46.035. UNLAWFUL CARRYING OF HANDGUN BY LICENSE
> HOLDER. (a) A license holder commits an offense if the license
> holder carries a handgun on or about the license holder's person
> under the authority of Subchapter H, Chapter 411, Government Code,
> ...


----------



## Jeffriesw (Dec 29, 2011)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> FedByRavens said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I've never met a person who carries a concealed weapon(even when I was a heathen), especially in church.
> ...




Yep


----------



## FedByRavens (Dec 29, 2011)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> I suspect you have met many folks who carry concealed in Church. They just (wisely) do not call attention to the fact that they are carrying. It is very common in the South.
> Mark Edwards


 So, push comes to shove you shoot somebody in church? Lol! Hey, it'll make em think twice before they sit in your pew.  In all seriousness, in states where people are not restrained by gun control, there is a LOT less crime, so, carrying a gun is definitely profitable. But, am I wrong for being a little surprised that people are packing heat into a worship service? (Don't misunderstand me,I say that in a friendly joking tone)


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Dec 29, 2011)

The Church is not a "violent crime free zone" any more than say, a school. I have no desire to shoot anyone, at any time.


----------



## Edward (Dec 29, 2011)

Andres said:


> Do you know when the law regarding carry in churches changed? I looked at the Texas Department of Public Safety's website and they have posted the Concealed Handgun Statutes & Related Weapons Laws. According to the TXDPS website:



Keep reading:

(i) Subsections (b)(4), (b)(5), (b)(6), and (c) do not apply if the actor was not given effective notice under Section 30.06.

That's why I qualified it with 



Edward said:


> unless otherwise posted



The church can easily make it illegal by posting big 30.06 signs by each door, and some of the hyper liberals do.

---------- Post added at 08:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------




FedByRavens said:


> So, push comes to shove you shoot somebody in church?



Too many church shootings for folks to not take security seriously. And while off duty law enforcement provide our main line of defense, they aren't the only thing we rely on.


----------



## ryanhamre (Dec 29, 2011)

waynedawg said:


> Pardon the interuption on the clothing posts - Are you legally allowed to do this in Arizona without a permit? I know here in Georgia church carry is illegal (concealed or otherwise).



In Arizona, state law allows for the conceal carry of a legally owned firearm without a permit.

That said, I also have a permit.

In Arizona, having a permit allows me to carry a firearm in establishments that serve alcohol that are not posted. I also get the benefit of a number of states that have concealed carry reciprocity with AZ (On the list that don't have reciprocity are: The People's Republic of Kommiefornia-stan, IL and NY, states that will not be seeing visits from our family).


----------



## J. Dean (Dec 29, 2011)

What it really boils down to is whether or not how we dress is reflective of our attitude toward God. 

Jerry Bridges dealt with this subject quite well in his book _Respectable Sins_. He said that there's nothing wrong with not "dressing up," but he also warned that a casual attire may be indicative of a casual attitude toward God. I think that's a pretty good rule to follow. 

I certainly don't look down at somebody who's not wearing a three piece suit or tie to church, but at the same time when I see somebody come in who could look a lot better and just doesn't try to do so, that's disappointing. Especially when I see women with skirts far too short and far too tight, and tops far too revealing (Unfortunately I see this happen a LOT, and it's not something confined to just the non-trad churches anymore). The question we need to ask ourselves when we get up early Sunday morning is "Why am I dressing the way I'm dressing?"

If the answer leaves you pointing toward yourself instead of God, you may want to re-evaluate your motives.


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 29, 2011)

J. Dean said:


> What it really boils down to is whether or not how we dress is reflective of our attitude toward God.
> 
> Jerry Bridges dealt with this subject quite well in his book _Respectable Sins_. He said that there's nothing wrong with not "dressing up," but he also warned that a casual attire may be indicative of a casual attitude toward God. I think that's a pretty good rule to follow.
> 
> ...



We know immodesty is wrong. Scripture dictates that. However, how does it change a man's attitude toward God if his preferred tailor is Bill Blass, Giorgio Armani, or Levi Strauss?


----------



## Skyler (Dec 29, 2011)

Rich Koster said:


> We know immodesty is wrong. Scripture dictates that. However, how does it change a man's attitude toward God if his preferred tailor is Bill Blass, Giorgio Armani, or Levi Strauss?



That depends on the man in question.

---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------

Some men will feel haughty and prideful when they walk into church dressed up in a suit. Others will feel respectful and worshipful. Yet another may feel casual or even careless if he comes to church in blue jeans; another may feel nothing of the kind, no matter what he wears.

This is an issue between you and God alone. No one else can tell you how to be at peace with God - you must obey the dictates of your own conscience.


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 29, 2011)

Skyler said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > We know immodesty is wrong. Scripture dictates that. However, how does it change a man's attitude toward God if his preferred tailor is Bill Blass, Giorgio Armani, or Levi Strauss?
> ...



Yes. this is what I'm getting at. There's too much manlaw and snobbery in the American Church. It would do us good to let each man and woman dress clean and modest, and not belittle them if their preference is not yours. I have heard horror stories from people who were met half way across the parking lot and told " you are not coming in here dressed like that" . This isn't the 19th Century. Don't expect people to pretend it is.


----------



## waynedawg (Dec 30, 2011)

ryanhamre said:


> waynedawg said:
> 
> 
> > Pardon the interuption on the clothing posts - Are you legally allowed to do this in Arizona without a permit? I know here in Georgia church carry is illegal (concealed or otherwise).
> ...



I hope our state gets to this point someday in allowing concealed carry without a permit. I also have a permit and have carried everyday for a couple years now. That being said, I don't like having to disarm when going to church (my .45 conceals very nicely with church clothes). Signs on establishment doors posting no firearms carry no weight in Georgia, but an establishment asking you to leave will get you into trespassing trouble if you refuse to do so (duh ).

As to the OP, dress pants (khakis or navy for me) and a collared shirt. But I have worn blue jeans with a collard shirt on numerous occasions.

---------- Post added at 11:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 AM ----------




Skyler said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > We know immodesty is wrong. Scripture dictates that. However, how does it change a man's attitude toward God if his preferred tailor is Bill Blass, Giorgio Armani, or Levi Strauss?
> ...


----------



## Edward (Dec 30, 2011)

waynedawg said:


> I hope our state gets to this point someday in allowing concealed carry without a permit.



I remember the pre-CC days in Ga - open carry without a permit.


----------



## FedByRavens (Dec 30, 2011)

*A Louisiana permittee may not carry a concealed handgun into:
*
A law enforcement building.
A detention facility, prison or jail.
A courthouse or courtroom.
A polling place.
A meeting place of the governing authority of a political subdivision.
The state capitol building.
Any portion of an airport facility where the carrying of firearms is prohibited under federal law.
_Any church or similar place of worship._
A parade or demonstration for which a permit is issued.
Any portion of a permitted area where alcoholic beverages are sold for on-premises consumption.
Any school "firearm-free-zone".
Any place in which firearms are banned by state or federal law.

I suppose this is why i've never heard of concealed carry in church.
Louisiana Gun Laws - What are the Gun Laws in Louisiana?


----------



## seajayrice (Dec 30, 2011)

The packing for church thread  View attachment 2557


----------



## FedByRavens (Dec 30, 2011)

seajayrice said:


> The packing for church thread


----------



## he beholds (Dec 30, 2011)

Tim said:


> Unoriginalname said:
> 
> 
> > I never understood the aversion to jeans that the generations before me have especially if they are nice properly fitting jeans.
> ...


Why would one keep this in mind, though? Do you keep that in mind when you are putting on jeans for anything? Because yeah, then unless you are a cowboy or factory worker it might be weird to wear jeans anytime. Is this how you get dressed in the morning: 
why were these originally made + do I fit that category = am I allowed to wear them.



FedByRavens said:


> JS116 said:
> 
> 
> > wear jeans to church all the time,Jeans and a polo shirt are my regular attire.I used to dress up for church but I see no biblical evidence telling me to dress up and my church doesn't stress it either.Am I wrong?
> ...



Prove it. I wear flip flops all the time, to church or anywhere. I don't see why jeans are OK but then there is thisfill in the blank other thing that other people prefer which isn't immodest but still isn't appropriate...

These are always the worst threads on the PB. I think we need more poor people in our churches. Or young people who also can't afford to dress like they are going to the most important meeting or meeting the President. We should encourage people to come as they are to church--clothes are actually a stumbling block to many who want to attend church or even already do (every week I stress about what to wear to church--that's sinful). 

Wear the clothes that you have. Be modest and not too fine is pretty much the only ideas set forth in scripture. As friendly advice, I'd say launder your clothes and shower if you can afford to, so you smell nice so as to not bother others. But that's not spiritual. The Lord is not looking at your jeans, I am fully convinced. If the old man next to you is, that's on him and he's gotta deal with his own sin. Sure, if you want to buy more clothes because you know that people will be nicer to you, do it, but it's not going to actually make you more fit for worship. (And I shop all the time and spend more than $200 a year on clothes I'm sure, but I'd hate it if you thought you HAVE to to go to church. Yes, pragmatically speaking it's a good idea because people aren't nice and will and do judge you by your clothes, but not having a nice pair of khakis does not prohibit you from worshipping the Lord corporately.)


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 30, 2011)

I am a person of little means financially. I hang with people who have a lot of means as well as those with little means. Nice suits are the custom at my Church but I have never worn one to church unless I was a part of a wedding party. I think I wore one to Daniel's dedication. My Grandfather bought it for me for receiving my Associates degree. It is still on a hanger. I use to wear a flannel shirt with bib coveralls to 2nd RP back in the late 80's to tone down the church and make those who didn't dress up feel a bit more comfortable. I still mostly wear nice T-shirts over a long sleeve shirt or a hoody sweat shirt with blue jeans today. I don't have a lot of golf shirts nor do I have but two pairs of dress pants. I do dress up and wear a tie ever now and again. I have done this when I am a greeter at a Reformation Society Meeting or something that I feel I have to represent others. 
This is about how dressed up I get if I do it.


----------



## rbcbob (Dec 30, 2011)

With that eloquent and fitting conclusion we are done!


----------

